# New to Honda



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Bought a used HS622 track today, read lots of good things about it and local Honda Repair shop said I can't go wrong with this model.
If there's anything I need to know about maintaining it or common problems to look for.
Now I just need to learn how to post a pic.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, the ceiling model


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Haha looks like it worked.
Where can I find the serial number on this machine,manual says bottom of handle or axle but I don't see anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Ariens1976 said:


> Oh, the ceiling model


Ceiling model???


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Damm thing is so fast is defies gravity.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I found my model number on the other side of the plastic piece that says HS622. The big thing with these models are the axle seals. There is a guide on how to change these out, it is not hard or that expensive.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

It's amazing how well those tracks grip, you can store it on the ceiling! Lol
You should add a headlight to that beast.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ceiling model???


The ceiling model is similar to the floor model except it doesn't collect as much dust.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice machine. You can't go wrong with a Honda. Especially when you get the NASA anti-gravity edition.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I think there's some confusion that needs to cleared up. It's not the ceiling model. It's the sealing model. When the machine has finished with it's winter duties, the scraper bar can be removed and replaced with the optional rubber squeegee bar for sealing your driveway in the summer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

db9938 said:


> I found my model number on the other side of the plastic piece that says HS622. The big thing with these models are the axle seals. There is a guide on how to change these out, it is not hard or that expensive.


So is the serial # on a label or engraved, want to know how old it is,previous owner said this is 5th winter.
Where can I find this guide to replace seals.
Thanks for all the replies everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> It's amazing how well those tracks grip, you can store it on the ceiling! Lol
> You should add a headlight to that beast.


Is there a write up on how to install a light, can I use any light or does it have to be a specific wattage.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So is the serial # on a label or engraved, want to know how old it is,previous owner said this is 5th winter.
> Where can I find this guide to replace seals.
> Thanks for all the replies everyone.


Mine was just a silver label. And depending on where you are located, Canada or US, that could be an accurate age. They are still sold up north, whereas down here they were sold for about 3 years, '97-'99.

And welcome to the belt-less blower club, just kidding that doesn't exist. But it is true that your machine has no belts.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a write up on how to install a light, can I use any light or does it have to be a specific wattage.


 Many here add LED light as it is so much brighter and strong and runs on less wattage so the best thread for this is as following:


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok so I'm guessing by all the funny replies that everyone sees my picture upside down. On my screen it's right side up, what's going on here. 
So after being in garage all night I noticed some oil under it this morning, looks like it might be leaking from right axle. From what I'm reading this quiet normal on these machines?
How do I check the oil level.
What oil should I use in there if low.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

5w30 is the recommended oil. I run synthetic in mine. Just personal choice.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

tinter said:


> 5w30 is the recommended oil. I run synthetic in mine. Just personal choice.


 You should reread his last post.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

LOL... anti gravity blower.. you guys are funny...

I just added this to your other thread, adding here since you're asking the same:

Here's a write up on how to change the wheel shaft oil seals.. Including parts and tools:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/33282-how-change-wheel-shaft-oil-seal-honda-hs522-hs655.html

Good luck, let us know how it went...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So is the serial # on a label or engraved, want to know how old it is,previous owner said this is 5th winter.
> Where can I find this guide to replace seals.
> Thanks for all the replies everyone.


I truly did not mean to give you erroneous information, but apparently I have and must correct myself. It is a silver label, but it is on the right side of the impeller housing, not the plastic transmission shroud. I am sorry to give you the wrong information, it is never my intention to do so.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

db9938 said:


> I truly did not mean to give you erroneous information, but apparently I have and must correct myself. It is a silver label, but it is on the right side of the impeller housing, not the plastic transmission shroud. I am sorry to give you the wrong information, it is never my intention to do so.


I did manage to find it, on the right side just under the chute on housing. Is ther a way to find year of manufacturing by seria number.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

From what I have been told, Honda does not have a code in their numbers that would give you the date of manufacture. I did however, find out the date that it was wholesaled to a distributor. Which might allow you to infer a rough date of manufacture. 

Keep in mind, Honda is crafty about this, and allows for distributors not to have "outdated" stock or last years model. So if you find out the year it was wholesaled, it could have been a couple years after. It just depends on how big of a distributorship it is and how much demand there was that year.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

db9938 said:


> From what I have been told, Honda does not have a code in their numbers that would give you the date of manufacture. I did however, find out the date that it was wholesaled to a distributor. Which might allow you to infer a rough date of manufacture.
> 
> Keep in mind, Honda is crafty about this, and allows for distributors not to have "outdated" stock or last years model. So if you find out the year it was wholesaled, it could have been a couple years after. It just depends on how big of a distributorship it is and how much demand there was that year.


What date was it?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well being down here in the territories of the rebellion, it was 2000. It could have been manufactured as early as 1997 though.


----------

